
Vote Seals the Fate of the Russian Academy of Sciences - lasrick
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=vote-seals-the-fate-of-the-russian-academy-of-sciences
======
nether
And the brain drain out of Russia accelerates...

